# اللهجة المغربية: زييار (شد )



## Souf

السلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته

كيف تقول "شد" في بلدكم ؟؟إلى المغرب نقول "زييار" ولكم


----------



## Bakr

أظنك تعني (في الدارجة المغربية) "زيَّر" شدّ.."الزيَّار" الشدّة، التشدّد (مثلا في مراقبة التلاميذ 
أثناء الامتحانات). جاء في "تكملة المعاجم العربية" :ـ


> زير: زَيَّر البيطار الفرس: شد جحفلها بالزيار، والزيار خشبتان يضغط بهما البيطار جحفلة الفرس
> ليذل ويتمكن من بيطرته (محيط المحيط).ـ
> وزيَّر: ضغط، شد (محيط المحيط).ـ


----------



## Xence

​نفس الاستخدام بنفس المعاني في الجزائر



.​


----------



## Souf

! اولا، شكرا لكم على مشاركتكم 

يمكن بالامازيغية


----------

